# Husband might lost his job



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Er, LOSE his job that is, not LOST.

As some of you may remember I was laid off from my previous job in June of last year. I was lucky enough to have found another great job right away because I work in a pretty wide field (accounting). 

My husband was told today that 20 people are going to be laid off tomorrow from the production dept (he works in the Aerospace industry as a paint technician). 

If you all could just keep us in your prayers I would appreciate it. I know we will be OK but we could use some good vibes sent our way.

Thanks!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

You're both in our thoughts!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i wish you guys the best!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

The economy is hurting everyone in someway or the other. I never thought it would affect me, till my dad got laid off a month ago. But thankfully my job is secure , at least for now, i am still scared since i am a Engineer, and with all our jobs going overseas, i could loose my job anytime. 

The aerospace industry is just up and down, i actually went to school for aerospace engineering, and then 9/11 happened, and i just made the choice to change to mechanical engineering. 

But at the same time, there will always be new aerospace jobs open up, as new govt contracts come in. So even if your husband looses his job, he should be able to find one again soon. But hopefully everything is good with his current job and he does not get laid off. 

Good luck to you guys.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My job has been outsourced to India, so I will be laid off shortly, but not sure of the time frame, I have to teach the India team to do my job, it sux so bad. They want to keep my hubby and fire me, as he is a VP, but he said "no deal". So we have been preparing for the worst. You and your husband are in my thoughts.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

keep your head up youre in our prayers!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

your in our thoughts, i know something will work out for you guys. The company i work for does alot of stuff with the aerospace industry and it has slowed down alot. So i know where your coming from, i too have been worried about my job the past 3 weeks or so.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Man that sucks! Yeah this economy is hard, I had to leave the ranch when I became pregnant, and so my husband has been looking for work ( he was my babysitter and house husband lmao) and it is rough. Hopefully he doesn't get cut tho.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

C girl you both are in my prayers .. It will be ok .. I am really sorry about this .. But if he should loose his job just remember when one door closes another one always opens.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

wow sorry to hear about the potential bad news. I would suggest he look at some websites like Aviationemployment.com and usajobs.opm.gov 

Aviationemployment is good for mainly contract work and usajobs is good for federal jobs. Good luck


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

Good vibes headed your way, best of luck :hug:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

marineguy56 said:


> wow sorry to hear about the potential bad news. I would suggest he look at some websites like Aviationemployment.com and usajobs.opm.gov
> 
> Aviationemployment is good for mainly contract work and usajobs is good for federal jobs. Good luck


Thank you for the links, we will check them out. He's actually been trying to get a civilian job within a government agency. His dad is retired Navy and had given him a lot of good leads in the past but nothing has panned out so far.

I hope he gets passed over on this round of layoffs, this has been happening since Boeing went on strike last fall and he's managed to keep off the cut list so far. Here's hoping that continues!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Good luck with everything. I know what you're going through. The company I worked for went to China a few years ago. It was really hard to get a job there because it was one of the best places to work in this town. I'm young so it wasn't quite that hard on me, but some of the men who worked out in the plant had been there since they were 16, had no HS Diploma, and were just shy of retiring. They do pay for you to go back to school through TRA, but that's a hard adjustment for an older person to make. 

I hope and pray things get better for you, and our whole economy. I don't know what this country will do when there are no jobs left for the working man.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sending good vibes!!!


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

Aww, Carianna, I'm sorry for your worries! Like SadieBlues said, it will turn out for the best. I'm in a similar scary situation, my husband is about to quit his job and go full time on his own business.

Julie K


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Julie K said:


> Aww, Carianna, I'm sorry for your worries! Like SadieBlues said, it will turn out for the best. I'm in a similar scary situation, my husband is about to quit his job and go full time on his own business.
> 
> Julie K


That is scary! What kind of business? My husband used to have his own tile business, very small, which we ran out of our old apartment.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

i hope thing work out for ya


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

*Great News!*

My husband just called from work and he missed the chopping block yet again!

Thank goodness!

Thanks everyone for your support!

Now let's send good vibes/thoughts/prayers to the economy. LOL!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

:clap:GREAT NEWS!!!!!:clap:​


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

Carriana said:


> Thank you for the links, we will check them out. He's actually been trying to get a civilian job within a government agency. His dad is retired Navy and had given him a lot of good leads in the past but nothing has panned out so far.
> 
> I hope he gets passed over on this round of layoffs, this has been happening since Boeing went on strike last fall and he's managed to keep off the cut list so far. Here's hoping that continues!


Any luck or news?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Yeah, a couple of posts up...he didn't get cut this time


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

HAHA I guess I could have red 2 post up for that update. DOHHHH


----------

